# New Photos!



## Dontworrybeappy (Oct 28, 2005)

This is Summertime Hanalei... at 7 months old, today!







and...






More photos on her webpage photoalbum:

*[SIZE=14pt]Hana's Page![/SIZE]*


----------



## squeaky (Oct 29, 2005)

Very pretty filly!

Amanda


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 29, 2005)

Very pretty filly and she moves very well. Congratulations


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow she is so pretty


----------



## lyn_j (Oct 29, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]What a pretty child and boy she can trot cant she ?[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Nov 5, 2005)

WOW! Shes bee--uu--tiful! I love her





-Kris


----------



## Devon (Nov 5, 2005)

Oh My I am in love!!


----------



## crponies (Nov 5, 2005)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## JennyB (Nov 7, 2005)

She is VERY NICE





Good Lucky with her and have lots of FUN





My best,

Jenny


----------



## painthorselover (Nov 19, 2005)

hi everyone

if anyone knows what kind of miniature horse breed i should breed my 15yr old mare to please reply me on here or email me at [email protected]

her name is poppy.she is about 3ft.sorrel.mini horse.sweet.

thank you very much

horse lover

katherine mccall


----------



## HJF (Nov 19, 2005)

She is very pretty! Absolutely beautiful trot!


----------



## minicuteness (Nov 23, 2005)

Awww she is very CUTE



. Great photos.


----------

